# Using cannabis to deal with cancer and other ailments.



## SMOKINGRANPA

I, like others on this site, am dealing with cancer.  Since it was first discovered about a yr ago I have thought about how I can use marijuana to help deal with this problem.

I have used marijuana in the past to deal with anxiety, depression, sleeping, energizing, relaxation and just a nice high feeling of feeling good. But now I am looking at what’s the deeper more profound use of this herb to deal with major ailments like cancer or Parkinson’s or ?, I’m sure a lot of others.

My problem is having enough products to start experimenting with different strains and extractions.  But I do know that a lot of other members of this group are doing wonderful work with different extracts and mixes and ways to absorb this medicine into our bodies.  So what’s out there? And how can we make the best medicine with the least amount of product??? What’s the best way to administer it and what strains work best for whatever we are dealing with???  I will post my story in another page so it can be read or not, but don’t want to add more than necessary to this post. I would love to hear other stories from other members dealing with their issues whatever they may be and other members who are making and using good medicinal products to help themselves and others and of course any info that can promote healing.   I myself try to meditate and do yoga on a regular basis.

Life for me is just a series of moments and whenever I can be okay with that moment life is good.  And when I smoke, vape or ingest I feel the moment and feel good.  I am doing immunotherapy now after my cancer did come back but using marijuana has kept the side effects at bay and the whole depression, anxiety issues manageable.

This site has a remarkable ability to bring some absolutely invaluable info about what we have available and how to use it.  Nature produces whatever we need.


----------



## Alasgun

Wonderful thread, its not cancer for us but Hep-C. Being old hippies, we’re no strangers to weed but that was a long time ago. Having jobs that said no way were an issue for many years as well. Full retirements months away and i can smell the barn so look out. Been growing for a couple seasons now and still trying to figure it all out. Much more complex than years ago. Back then my philosophy was, weeds weed, all weeds good and every body likes weed.
Now i have to sort thru 1000’s of strains etc. about all weve got figured out at this point is we dont like couch loc any more, want something a little snappier. Weve conquerd making dry ice hash, RSO and grow decent weed, according to my wife.
Realising we wont live long enough to figure it all out, dedicated discussion space might help. We accept that we cant cure the Hep but improving quality of life would be nice. Ive built up a nice seed library (roughly 30 strains) and am working very hard to determine the most helpful.
We’d be happy to join into any constructive discussions that might help achieve that goal.
Were all about Sativas these days.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Thank you Alasgun, that was a wonderful post.  See ,  I'm getting to see how other menacing ailments are effecting other folks and how they use MJ to help their situations.
I was thinking along those lines as a group.  A lot like other groups we have but it could maybe be a group that kind of stays together, passing on the info and supporting those of us who may have bad days.
I think this would work and the reason I say that is , and my experience only, is that people that I know that use MJ seem to me to always speak from the heart.  That in itself may be what saves the earth.  I'm pretty stoned right now so their you go.
As Alasgun said it's about improving the quality of life.


----------



## Alasgun

The next big thing for is will be rosin. Ill build the press in the next couple months so we can give it a try. Hep works on the imune system resulting in some very strong alergys. My wifes had some real positive reactions to the weed and some horrible ones as well before she learned how to clear the alergies. Someone told us she may be alergic to the carbon so my left brain wonders if i press rosin, ive gotten rid of the majority of the carbon?
Who knows, we’ll see in a bit.
We’ve also noticed the way she responds to a strain doesnt always match the advertizing, adding further complications.
If we can elimenate or reduce pain on a regular basis and add some happy we’ll be quite happy.
So far taking our RSO sublingualy seems to be the  easiest and most consistant. No smoking options are on the table for us, another reason for my interest in a rosin / shatter.
Im afraid that right now, ive not got a ton to offer until the end of this year when the job goes away. After that i’ll have more first hand experience.
Strains we use and like include; blueberry albiet a little stoney, pain killer xl which seems to help her get things done with good clear headed painrelief and cbd bomb helped with sleep.
Ill come up for air now and think on this a bit.


----------



## Hackerman

When you say that she is allergic to carbon... you mean smoke? I assume you're a vape person? If you plan to vape rosin, I totally suggest the Lambada Motar. I love mine.


----------



## powerplanter

I'm dealing with terminal cancer, so I'll be chiming in on this one.  I'm using FECO   right now and just got done with chemo.  I will be doing radiation soon, so I'll let you good folks know whats happening along the journey.   MOJO to all!!!


----------



## Alasgun

No, when i say carbon im refering to the plant matter itself.


----------



## Hackerman

Darn. That's a tough one. Not a lot of stuff on this planet that isn't one of the 3 allotropes of carbon. I guess the good news is, she won't be asking you to buy her a big diamond ring like most women. LOL

Have you tried decarb'ing her pot before she smokes it? Decarb'ing removes a carboxyl group and releases carbon dioxide (CO2). From what I have read, smoking decrb'd weed will still get the desired effects (stoned/medicated). Just tossing it out.


----------



## powerplanter

How do you guys take your oil?  What do you think is the best method to get it into the system so it can do the most good?  I've just been putting it on a piece of chocolate... something that helps with the taste.  And do you warm yours up first or just leave it at room temp?


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Ive been wondering about that myself PP, I saw a post that suggested putting the oil in a capsule.  me I cook into edibles.  But I want to start making RSO and I don't know the best way for that but I think Rose has a couple posts about it.


----------



## Hackerman

Your method of ingestion will largely depend on your tolerance.

I hate the taste of cannabis and my tolerance is very high so I use rosin is caps.

I decarb the rosin and mix it with coconut oil and sunflower lecithin and put it in capsules. I can provide details if you want them.

If your tolerance is low and you can stand the taste of cannabis a ton of stuff will work fine. From 'firecrackers' which require about zero effort or ability to RSO and tinctures.


----------



## Rosebud

Well, the oil has been decarbed so it will work without heat.  I always use either a gummy bear or a choc chip and let it melt in the mouth until you can swallow easily.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Good morning MP, time for an update.  First off, my condolences to you and family Rose, been really down after last Immun. therapy session (side effects of depression get me bad at times.)  Not having a supply of a good sativa is a bummer.  
So the other side effect that has really got to me is co-payments,  the immunotherapy session cost (per session) around $26,000.  My copay every other week is $1300.  This is the real depression source.  So I am definitely looking at home therapy. Just came across this site https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/...-own-medicine-four-thieves-vinegar-collective.  
For me I'm waiting for a good indica harvest (my brother has a headband and blueberry just a couple weeks out yaaaa) and I will be working on making RSO oil. And looking for other home meds.
After 10 months of not having a home base ( fire wiped out all my equipment and supplies) we are moving back in next week and I will be putting together a new grow room and (laboratory) time to get serious about growing and producing medicine.
I'll be jumping around different posts to find what I need.   Great info out there, thanks to all you posters.......


----------



## powerplanter

I know how you feel with the co-pays...That's the source of all my anxiety and depression for the most part.  My bills are starting to stack up.


----------



## powerplanter

So they did the brain MRI and found something on my right eye.  The radiation doctor didn't want to start radiation without knowing what it is, sooooo, I had to go to the eye doctor today.  Four hours later they tell me I have a melanoma on my eye.  There is no one around here that treats that so I have to drive a couple hours Friday to see the gal who does.  Their not sure if this is related to the lung cancer or not but they think it's not and will be treated differently.  And yeah, another co-pay Friday...lol   Having cancer is expensive.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh no PP, can you just catch a break? How did they know it was melanoma? I am sorry. Insult to injury you and you too Smokingranpa. Those are huge co pays. It has to be so hard in so many ways. I wish there was some help for you guys.


----------



## powerplanter

Apparently I can't catch at all.  lol  They did a bunch of test with eye drops and took some really cool pictures.  My eyes looked like planets in space.  But I'm not really sure how they know it's cancer Rose...?  Par for the course for me lately.  They seemed pretty sure.  He even gave me the "you just have to accept it and deal with it" speech.  He said they might put a radiation plate or something like that on my eye.  It sounds like fun....I'm going to be so irradiated I'll be a super hero!!


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

What a bummer PP, every time I start lamenting about my troubles I realize how many are hurting so much more.
My wife is researching some non-profit cancer financial help sites, I will post anything that looks promising.
   I like your attitude, being a super hero should take the edge off Lol................
I am going to RSO and looking to maybe add something else if I can get Kravens recipes, I think we are getting into a cancer epidemic????  I am doing rehab for Lymphedema, problem caused by fluid buildup from loss of lymph glands, and my therapist says they are seeing more cancer patients then ever before?
   Oh well, I just keep smoking, vaping and eating MJ, seems to just make the world look a heck of a lot better


----------



## powerplanter

Yeah, if I take enough of the RSO I feel like a super hero...lol   I'm like you, I got problems but there are people who really have problems...I'm mean REALLY!!  When I was doing chemo, I would sit and talk to whoever was next to me if they wanted.  At least I have medicare insurance.  I can't imagine doing this without insurance.  There was one girl who didn't have anything.  She was having a terrible time with the bills.    Anyways, Green MOJO to all.


----------



## Joe420Camel

I try, sometimes, to post in these.  I (guess) I don't understand why I rarely end up leaving a thought.

Coming up on my 24 month anniversary of surviving a burst brain tumor and subsequent brain cancer fight.  
Surgery, Chemo, Radiation then MRI every 2 months for life to see how fast its growing. You cant physically remove 100% of a Glioblastoma tumor.

As of a week ago, my latest MRI came back with the same result I've gotten every time:  No growth,   residual surgical scaring present but appears to be healing.
This last time the doctor said they are so pleased with my results that we are going to start a 3 month gap between MRIs

*monitor your Ph*  , I was an acidic cesspool just feeding cancer with sugar 
coffee, soda, energy drinks, vodka, and beer was all I drank  Go figure my body couldn't flush or fight and eventually gave in.

I've used a lot of the marijuana and hemp plant and have the help of a local holistic Dr.
CBD is NOT cheep but I believe in it  https://www.wellspringcbd.com/ 
I also use concentrates obtained in a "black market" because my state is still "working on" getting the medicine to us but will still bust you if you smoke a joint. 

NONE of it is cheep!!!  
even with $1300/mo family insurance this shit (cancer) causes A LOT of bills

I hope/wish/pray/focus positive thoughts to ALL who read this thread!


 Life goes Fast
Drive FASTER!!


----------



## Rosebud

Joe, i woke up thinking about you this morning. We haven't seen you in a while and i worry. I am so glad to hear your good, maybe stable news.  I am so thrilled. Keep doing what your doing and don't stay away too long please.


----------



## powerplanter

Ok, so.  I have a tumor on my eye.  Probably a melanoma, but could be from the lung cancer.  I have to have a radiattion patch sewn on to my eye and keep it for five days and then removed.  They will take a biopsy of the tumor to see what it is, but this procedure will work for both types of cancer.  Used to they would have to remove the eye, but lucky for me they do this now.  They said I will most likely lose some of my vision, if not almost all.  The radiation does damage to the optic nerve.  I'm a bit nervous about this one.  I really was hoping not to lose my site.  Will see how it goes.  I'll let you know how it goes.  Surgery is Aug. 27th.  I will have to stay there for five days because of the radiation patch.  So I'll go home on the 31st.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh man PP, that doesn't sound like any fun. wishing and hoping for the very best for you. Let us know please.


----------



## powerplanter

Thanks Rose.  I'll keep ya all updated... I also had a girl who I met in chemo gave me this card about a website called advocacyconnector.com.  They have a whole list of organizations that help with cancer patients.  They have all kinds of programs to help with finances, travel and just getting a ride to appointments.  I hope it helps...


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

I have to say you are one brave a-- son of a gun, you have an awesome attitude, kinda inspirational, all the best man.....


----------



## powerplanter

Thanks SG, the nurses and doctors say attitude is everything with this disease.  I've always had a good attitude though.  I always try to stay positive.  This disease makes it tough sometimes though.  The nurses at the chemo place say I always came in with a smile and that always put a smile on their faces.  They love me....  lol  Green MOJO SG.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

You are both brave sobs.  I admire your courage and strength while facing this horrible disease.  Please never hesitate to PM me if there is anything I can do.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Just wanted to post a little update, I had been working with a physical therapist to relieve the swelling in my arm and hand ( left side was almost double the right side) do to the fluid build up from the removal of all the lymph glands under my left armpit.  What they do is mostly massage the area in a way that moves the fluid to places where good lymph nodes can remove the fluid.
I was given some home massage scenarios to do myself and also had the good fortune of receiving a gift of some homemade salve from " Hemp Goddess."  Well after about a couple of weeks of using the salve my therapist said I didn't need to come any longer , what I was doing has helped reduce the swelling to almost normal.  I do believe that the salve besides having a medicinal help also felt good and was very relaxing getting me to do the massage  more often and more awareness as to what I needed to do.  Another plus for what we can do with marijuana by products.
Also for any one dealing with co-payment misery, my wife found a source of help which I will post later, we did find out that my insurance has a 5K cap on co-payments which I reached this week so thankfully I am free of that till Jan, 1st.  Have a good day everyone.  
"We are all doing the best we can." ,  _Chandrakant_


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Here is the website that we found, their are others as well.
https://www.cancercare.org/financial_assistance


----------



## Rosebud

granpa, that is wonderful the THG's ointment helped. I love it too.


----------



## Hackerman

@The Hemp Goddess is your recipe for the ointment posted here anywhere? I have been making the 'holy anointing oil' for a friend and he says is works great. As always, doesn't do anything to me.

Just curious about your recipe.

Thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Smokingranpa, I am so glad that it has helped.  Comfrey has healing properties, too and I think the combination of the cannabis and comfrey works well together.

Hackerman, I am not sure if it is elsewhere, so here it is.  The recipe has kind of evolved over time to what it is now.  I use the Magical Butter Machine because I have one now, but I have made it in a crock pot and on top of the stove many times.

4 c Coconut Oil
1 c Cannabis good trim or bud and trim
1 c Comfrey Leaf
1/4 c Lecithin
1/2 to 3/4 c Beeswax
1/2 - 1 T Tea Tree Oil
1/2 - 1 T Vitamin E Oil

Mix coconut oil, cannabis, comfrey, and lecithin and simmer for a couple of hours.  Strain well and put strained liquid into clean saucepan.  Add beeswax and heat until the beeswax is melted.  You may want more in summer and less in winter.  The beeswax helps keep the coconut oil solid rather than liquid.  After the beeswax is melted, add the tea tree oil and vitamin E oil.  Pour into jars.

That's it.  It is pretty straightforward and hard to screw up.  Just don't burn it.  Most of the people who use it have arthritis type pain--I use it on my hands, knees, and shoulder that has rotator cuff problems.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Okay time to make HG's salve.  Have all ingredients just a few questions.
I am going to de-carb the MJ?
I will be using my insta pot, will do slow cook at around 180* F about 2-3 hrs?
Have a busy week so hopefully start next week " yikes Sept already,,,Things go faster as you get closer to the end??? 
I'm not going to check my speedometer, could get depressing.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Sounds good.  Some people don't decarb believing that there are benefits to using un-decarbed bud.  That being said, I generally decarb.  

Time does speed up as we get older.   When we are five, 1 year is 20% of our life, when we are 50, it is 2%--I suppose it is no wonder it seems to go faster.


----------



## 2RedEyes

Thanks for the recipe thg...most or your recipe can be purchased at the natural food store...I grow the weed myself and this spring I just planted a bunch of comfrey...my plan was to use it as fertilizer in the garden but there are many other uses like your salve...I hear it’s also good for wrapping various injury types as well including broken bones or sprains...thanks again!!!


----------



## powerplanter

Hey guys, I started the opdivo , and boy will that stuff kick your butt.  This first dose wiped me out.  It's supposed to get easier each time you get a dose.  I  sure hope so.


----------



## Alasgun

Haven't heard much from you lately, good to see your getting along these days.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Hey PP good to hear from you.
   I been on nivolumab(Opdivo) about 4 mo now and so far haven't had to bad a trip.  The worst thing I remember was the lack of energy and that down feeling, I thought it was depression on my part.  So after acquiring some decent smoke ( thanks HG) I just smoked my brains out mostly from morning till night.
   But after a while the tiredness started letting up and getting back to doing things again felt good.  My depression is probably my own doing not the medication but I think that may exasperate it. 
   From what I hear this stuff works pretty good, I have a PET scan scheduled for the end of the week, so I should have a report by Mon on what showed up soooo, we'll see.
  Meantime don't give up on that ,just add to it, some of the stuff that did show up on me was, possible colitis, still looking at that and the _Lymphedema_ which was due to the removal of all the lymph glands.
  So I'm back growing (thanks Rosebud) which I think is great therapy.
  So are you doing anything else?  RSO ? 
  Hope it all goes well........


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

I just completed my application for Co-pay help from https://www.cancercare.org/copayfoundation#!eligibility I am eligible for all of next yr,  That will be about 10 more treatments , will save min of $4500.  Worth a try for anyone facing big co=pays.


----------



## AmyWillson

I tried some strains for treating migraine. It really reduces pain and helps me to overcome it.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Just a very sad update,
I heard from power planters son today and he informed me that his father passed away on Dec 10th.  He battled stage 4 lung cancer to the end.  He was a very brave man, he will be missed.


----------



## STIGGY

AmyWillson said:


> I tried some strains for treating migraine. It really reduces pain and helps me to overcome it.


Hi Amy
Can I ask what strains worked for you?
Headaches really suck
Thanks Much
Woof


----------



## STIGGY

SMOKINGRANPA said:


> Just a very sad update,
> I heard from power planters son today and he informed me that his father passed away on Dec 10th.  He battled stage 4 lung cancer to the end.  He was a very brave man, he will be missed.


Very SadNews So Sorry


----------

